# zwei Bedingungen in einer if Anweisung



## chrispi (19. Jan 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine peinliche Frage:
Wie kann ich zwei Bedingungen in eine if Anweisung schreiben?

Gruss chrispi


----------



## el_barto (19. Jan 2004)

```
if (bedingung1 && bedingung2) {
    // tu dies
}
```
oder

```
if (bedingung1 || bedingung2) {
    // tu das
}
```

usw....


----------

